
Atomic Pi: A Raspberry-Pi alternative with an Intel processor, less than US$35 - throwaway3157
https://www.notebookcheck.net/Atomic-Pi-A-Raspberry-Pi-alternative-with-an-Intel-processor-that-costs-less-than-US-35.419686.0.html
======
h2odragon
> At the time of writing, it is only possible to buy the device directly from
> Digital Loggers, which only ship to the US.

And they show a $59 price. (*edit: However, the amazon link does show it
available at $34)

in the meantime, Adafruit will sell you a $35 Rpi4 1 and 2gb right now:

[https://www.adafruit.com/product/4292](https://www.adafruit.com/product/4292)

[https://www.adafruit.com/product/4295](https://www.adafruit.com/product/4295)

Which I have to suggest almost everyone should do.

~~~
lavezza
You might be looking at the price that includes the breakout board.

[https://dlidirect.com/products/atomic-
pi?variant=21555036979...](https://dlidirect.com/products/atomic-
pi?variant=21555036979305)

The device by itself is showing $35.88

[https://dlidirect.com/products/atomic-
pi?variant=21343701794...](https://dlidirect.com/products/atomic-
pi?variant=21343701794921)

~~~
ksaj
The top two items in the drop down menu should probably be swapped to make
more sense - first the board, and THEN the board-plus.

I didn't even realize why there were so many unrelated images until I saw your
reply here.

EDIT: Having said that, I just went through the other items in the dropdown
and discovered you can get one for _cheaper_ than RPi if you don't need the
missing bits.

